# ser/estar en tránsito



## liru

Hola, quería preguntar lo siguiente: ¿se puede decir de un ciudadano que _está_ o que _es _en tránsito?

¡Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Södertjej

¿En un aeropuerto? Estar en tránsito.

¿En otros contextos? ¡Dinos cuáles!


----------



## yanein

El pasajero está en tránsito
Es un pasajero en tránsito


----------



## liru

Por ejemplo "los ciudadanos que son/están en tránsito" en un país o en una ciudad. 
¡Gracias!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Están en tránsito. Y alguien puede ser (agente de) tránsito.


----------



## ManPaisa

liru said:


> Por ejemplo "los ciudadanos que son/están en tránsito" en un país o en una ciudad.
> ¡Gracias!



_Están_.  

No consigo imaginar un contexto en que se pueda decir _son_.


----------



## lady jekyll

Según el DRAE, la construcción correcta sería  "los ciudadanos de tránsito".
de ~*.* * 1.     * loc. adj. Dicho de una persona: Que no reside en el lugar, sino que está en él de paso.

En cualquier caso, a mí no me suena muy bien. Me parece que quieres decir que esas personas "están haciendo escala" en alguna parte. O tal vez que "están de paso" en la ciudad.


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

Si se habla de movimiento "estar en tránsito" significa que se está desplazando/moviendo (viajando, caminando, etc.).

En  México una de las cosas que vienen a la mente al escuchar  "ser tránsito" se relaciona con esta imagen.

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

lady jekyll said:


> Según el DRAE, la construcción correcta sería  "los ciudadanos de tránsito".
> de ~*.* * 1.     * loc. adj. Dicho de una persona: Que no reside en el lugar, sino que está en él de paso.


Muy cierto.  

Creo que 'en tránsito' es un calco de la construcción de inglés 'in transit'.  Por estos lados se oye mucho con 'en' .  

No había caído en la cuenta de ese error.


----------



## Södertjej

lady jekyll said:


> Según el DRAE, la construcción correcta sería  "los ciudadanos de tránsito".
> de ~*.* * 1.     * loc. adj. Dicho de una persona: Que no reside en el lugar, sino que está en él de paso.


Eso es lo que justifica que cuando vives en el extranjero la Embajada te ponga en el pasaporte transeúnte en lugar de residente (no sé muy bien cuánto tiempo tienes que llevar para que te pongan residente). Ciudadanos de tránsito.

Pero en un aeropuerto, hay una zona llamada tránsito, por lo tanto también puede entenderse " pasajeros en tránsito" como los pasajeros que se encuentran temporalmente en esa zona, esperando que llegue la hora de su siguiente vuelo.


----------



## lady jekyll

Södertjej said:


> Eso es lo que justifica que cuando vives en el extranjero la Embajada te ponga en el pasaporte transeúnte en lugar de residente (no sé muy bien cuánto tiempo tienes que llevar para que te pongan residente). Ciudadanos de tránsito.
> 
> Pero en un aeropuerto, hay una zona llamada tránsito, por lo tanto también puede entenderse " pasajeros en tránsito" como los pasajeros que se encuentran temporalmente en esa zona, esperando que llegue la hora de su siguiente vuelo.



Gracias por la aclaración, Södertjej. Entonces, "en tránsito" se aplica exclusivamente a las personas que esperan en un aeropuerto para tomar otro avión. Otra cosa más que he aprendido hoy . 
En tal caso, no le vale a Liru, que busca la forma de expresar que las personas están de paso en una ciudad.


----------



## Södertjej

lady jekyll said:


> Gracias por la aclaración, Södertjej. Entonces, "en tránsito" se aplica *exclusivamente *a las personas que esperan en un aeropuerto para tomar otro avión. Otra cosa más que he aprendido hoy ..


¿Dónde he dicho yo exclusivamente? He puesto un ejemplo en el que "en tránsito" puede usarse con correción. No he enunciado una ley universal como la de la gravedad.


----------



## lady jekyll

Södertjej said:


> ¿Dónde he dicho yo exclusivamente? He puesto un ejemplo en el que "en tránsito" puede usarse con correción. No he enunciado una ley universal como la de la gravedad.



Ok, perdón. Tal vez quise entenderlo inconscientemente así. Me parece aceptable "pasajeros en tránsito"; sin embargo, me chirría los oídos "ciudadanos en tránsito". Quizá lo aceptaría si se refiere a que se encuentran en una embajada, a la espera de que ser trasladados a su país de origen.


----------



## ManPaisa

Södertjej said:


> Pero en un aeropuerto, hay una zona llamada tránsito, por lo tanto también puede entenderse " pasajeros en tránsito" como los pasajeros que se encuentran temporalmente en esa zona, esperando que llegue la hora de su siguiente vuelo.



¿Una zona llamada 'tránsito'? 
No lo consigo creer.


----------



## Södertjej

Sí, hay zonas y salas de tránsito, lo cuan se apocopa a tránsito, son zonas limitadas para pasajeros que, por ejemplo, vienen de un país y continúan viaje a otro. Para que no tengan la tentación de colarse en el país como turistas, por ejemplo.


----------



## ManPaisa

Södertjej said:


> Sí, hay zonas y salas de tránsito, lo cuan se apocopa a tránsito, son zonas limitadas para pasajeros que, por ejemplo, vienen de un país y continúan viaje a otro. Para que no tengan la tentación de colarse en el país como turistas, por ejemplo.



Y a los que van a hacer una conexión a otra ciudad dentro del mismo país, ¿también los ponen en una área llamada 'tránsito'?  ¿Temen las autoridades locales que también se cuelen como turistas?  ¿También están _en tránsito_? ¿O esos sí están_ de tránsito_?


----------



## Södertjej

No hago escalas dentro de España desde hace años, así que no sabría decir si tienen zonas separadas para eso en las nuevas terminales. Pero te aseguro que las autoridades nacionales (que son las responsables de la seguridad aeroportuaria) no son imbéciles que tienen miedo a que un señor de Murcia no vaya a Santiago y se quede en Barcelona. En todo caso, si es un terrorista que ha puesto una bomba en su maleta facturada, ya saltará la alarma cuando no aparezca en el siguiente vuelo.

Es que es un hecho que los pasajeros que vienen de un país y pisan suelo españól y luego siguen a otro, no pasan control de pasaporte ya que oficialmente no entran en el país, para el cual es incluso posible que no tengan visado. Pero que haya habido intentos de colarse como turista... eso se sabe. Por eso, recogiditos y bien sentados en su zona de tránsito, que para eso la hemos pagado todos.

Pero en resumen, sí, una persona que está en la sala que se llama "tránsito", está en "tránsito", como los que están en el área de facturación están "en facturación", vengan de donde vengan o vayan adonde vayan.


----------



## ManPaisa

> Pero en resumen, sí, una persona que está en la sala que se llama "tránsito", está en "tránsito", como los que están en el área de facturación están "en facturación", vengan de donde vengan o vayan adonde vayan.


Gracias. Pero no me queda claro, el señor que viene de Murcia y va para Santiago, ¿está _en tránsito_ o _de tránsito _en Barcelona?


----------



## Södertjej

Según la RAE de tránsito en cuanto la actividad. Y físicamente, cuando esté sentado en la sala de tránsito, estará "en tránsito" sentadito con otros tantos pasajeros más, antes de pasar a la sala de preembarque. Entonces estará en preembarque, aunque siga de tránsito, a punto de volver a estar embarcado. Y en todo momento está de viaje.


----------



## ManPaisa

Södertjej said:


> Según la RAE de tránsito en cuanto la actividad. Y físicamente, cuando esté sentado en la sala de tránsito, estará "en tránsito" sentadito con otros tantos pasajeros más, antes de pasar a la sala de preembarque. Entonces estará en preembarque, aunque siga de tránsito, a punto de volver a estar embarcado. Y en todo momento está de viaje.



Gracias por la respuesta, pero estás suponiendo que tal sala existe para los pasajeros que van a otro destino en España. 

Yo no lo tengo tan claro.


----------



## Södertjej

ManPaisa said:


> Gracias por la respuesta, pero estás suponiendo que tal sala existe para los pasajeros que van a otro destino en España.
> 
> Yo no lo tengo tan claro.


Estoy suponiéndolo a instancias del caso hipotético que me has planteado en el mensaje 18. Pero ya he dicho en el mensaje anterior (17)



> No hago escalas dentro de España desde hace años, así que *no sabría decir si tienen zonas separadas para eso en las nuevas terminales*


Y "*eso*", se refiere a lo dicho por ti en el mensaje anterior (16), que es lo que repites ahora en el 20. Creo que ya hemos cerrado el círculo.

Seguro que en la web de Aena tienes más información sobre los aeropuertos de España, sus salas vips, de tránsito, de salidas, de llegadas, de tripulaciones, capilla, duchas, etc. Y si no viene, encontrarás los teléfonos de los respectivos aeropuertos para preguntar si aún te sigue la inquietud.

Reconozco que he viajado mucho desde niña por motivos familiares y he pasado muchas horas en los aeropuertos, pero ni me dedico a construir aeropuertos ni a la aviación, así pues... me voy a comer, que ya es hora y luego a la playita, que hace un día estupendo.


----------



## ManPaisa

Perfecto, gracias.

La próxima vez que vaya a España voy a informarme bien si hay sala de tránsito o no en un determinado aeropuerto antes de decir que alguien está en tránsito o de tránsito.

Cuidado con el sol que te puede manchar la piel. 

PD - Gracias por el vínculo a la página web de Aena. Lo colocaré en Mis Favoritos.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Södertjej said:


> Es que es un hecho que los pasajeros que vienen de un país y pisan suelo españól y luego siguen a otro, no pasan control de pasaporte ya que oficialmente no entran en el país, para el cual es incluso posible que no tengan visado.



Cualquier pasajero en tránsito por un país debe llevar un visado de tránsito válido para ese país. No importa a dónde vaya ni de dónde venga, siempre pasará un control de documentación.



> Pero que haya habido intentos de colarse como turista... eso se sabe. Por eso, recogiditos y bien sentados en su zona de tránsito, que para eso la hemos pagado todos.
> 
> Pero en resumen, sí, una persona que está en la sala que se llama "tránsito", está en "tránsito", como los que están en el área de facturación están "en facturación", vengan de donde vengan o vayan adonde vayan.



No existen tales salas de tránsito, al menos en los aeropuertos españoles.


----------



## Södertjej

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Cualquier pasajero en tránsito por un país debe llevar un visado de tránsito válido para ese país. No importa a dónde vaya ni de dónde venga, siempre pasará un control de documentación.
> 
> 
> 
> No existen tales salas de tránsito, al menos en los aeropuertos españoles.


Una cosa es que deban llevar el visado y otra que lo lleven. Te aseguro que en determinadas ocasiones te sacan del avión, te meten en una sala y te vuelven a meter en el siguiente avión. Lo digo porque me ha pasado a mí, no lo he soñado. Si las cosas han cambiado en los úlitmos años con tanta nueva normativa antiterrorista, también puede ser, pero imagino que seguirán metiendo a la gente en alguna sala cuando sólo hace escala en un segundo país camino de un tercero.

Sin duda tú sabes más de aviación que yo, que tengo experiencia sólo como pasajero, pero sí sé esas salas las había (¿hay?) en aeropuertos grandes (hub), en el de Murcia imagino que no.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Por supuesto que los hay que no llevan visado cuando deberían, los que llevan pasaportes falsos, los que se comen la documentación justo antes de entrar en el país y piden asilo político (considerados poco menos que una plaga en algunos países)... para estas personas no hay salas de tránsito, sino zonas estériles en las que deben esperar hasta que se decida su suerte, como un Tom Hanks cualquiera pero peor pagado.

Los "hub" son otra cosa, y no son aeropuertos, sino acuerdos puntuales entre una compañía y un aeropuerto (o las autoridades que lo gestionan) para utilizar las instalaciones como base de operaciones.

De todas formas, y a pesar de lo que diga la RAE (que no sé lo que dice), de los pasajeros se dice que están "en tránsito". Y recuerdo haberme inscrito en una embajada española como "transeúnte" hace ya un montón de tiempo.


----------



## Södertjej

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Los "hub" son otra cosa, y no son aeropuertos, sino acuerdos puntuales entre una compañía y un aeropuerto (o las autoridades que lo gestionan) para utilizar las instalaciones como base de operaciones.


Si el acuerdo permite usar el aeropuerto como hub, el hub no es el acuerdo. La entrada de hub tanto en inglés como en castellano (centro de conexión) de la wiki  empiezan con la frase:

Un *centro de conexión* es un aeropuerto que una aerolínea usa como punto de transferencia para cubrir sus destinos. 

Con una foto de las rutas desde Frankfurt, que es uno de los principales de Europa.



Valeria Mesalina said:


> Y recuerdo haberme inscrito en una embajada española como "transeúnte" hace ya un montón de tiempo.


A mí me plantaron ese sello en mi pasaporte español pese a tener permiso de residencia en el país, mientras que mi padre tenía el de residente así que se me escapa el matiz para aplicar uno u otro concepto.


----------



## Vampiro

Cuando yo iba en tránsito hacia Oslo, me hicieron entrar en una sala que decía "V.I.P."
¿Es lo mismo?

_


----------



## ManPaisa

Vampiro said:


> Cuando yo iba en tránsito hacia Oslo, me hicieron entrar en una sala que decía "V.I.P."
> ¿Es lo mismo?
> 
> _


En ese caso* estabas en VIP *o* ibas de VIP*.

Pero todos sabemos que siempre *eres un VIP*: _Vampire In Person.

_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Södertjej said:


> Si el acuerdo permite usar el aeropuerto como hub, el hub no es el acuerdo. La entrada de hub tanto en inglés como en castellano (centro de conexión) de la wiki  empiezan con la frase:



No sé, no he leído la entrada en Wiki. A lo que me refería es que no se dice que los aviones estén en tránsito. Los pasajeros no lo están, puesto que oficialmente no entran en el país que sea. 



> A mí me plantaron ese sello en mi pasaporte español pese a tener permiso de residencia en el país, mientras que mi padre tenía el de residente así que se me escapa el matiz para aplicar uno u otro concepto.



A mí también .


----------



## Södertjej

Valeria Mesalina said:


> A lo que me refería es que no se dice que los aviones estén en tránsito. Los pasajeros no lo están, puesto que oficialmente no entran en el país que sea.


Yo me refería a los pasajeros, no a los aviones, claro. Y yo lo único que decía es que como la RAE dice que se dice "de tránsito", no "en tránsito", sí podría decirse correctamente "la Sra. xxx está en tránsito" en el sentido "está en la sala de tránsito". Donde haya sala de tránsito. Aunque oficialmente no hayan entrado en el país, físicamente están en un sitio esperando su siguiente vuelo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ManPaisa said:


> Gracias por la respuesta, pero estás suponiendo que tal sala existe para los pasajeros que van a otro destino en España.
> 
> Yo no lo tengo tan claro.



Aunque no necesita que nadie la defienda -pues siempre he visto que Södertjej responde con mucha precisión a las cuestiones que se plantean- si en este concreto _post_ ha dejado algún resquicio para entender que existen en España salas especiales para pasajeros que están (subrayo porque a eso se refería la pregunta inicial) en tránsito entre dos destinos dentro del territorio español, lo excluyó explícitamente en un _post _anterior.
Creo que es en el _post _que dice que se llama a esa sala 'tránsito' como acópope de 'sala de tránsito', aunque tal acortamiento no es estrictamente esa figura de dicción, consistente en suprimir algún sonido al final de un vocable; me parece, pero no lo aseguro, que es una elipsis. 
Eso es salirse un poco del tema para ir a lo que en mis tiempos de estudiante se llamaba preceptiva literaria.


----------



## Södertjej

Toda toda la razón Manuel, dije apócope y por supuesto no lo es. Gracias por avisar.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Södertjej said:


> Toda toda la razón Manuel, dije apócope y por supuesto no lo es. Gracias por avisar.



No me cabe la menor duda de que lo sabes.


----------



## Södertjej

Lo cual no impide que se me vaya la pinza en un momento dado


----------



## pickypuck

Södertjej said:


> Una cosa es que deban llevar el visado y otra que lo lleven. Te aseguro que en determinadas ocasiones te sacan del avión, te meten en una sala y te vuelven a meter en el siguiente avión. Lo digo porque me ha pasado a mí, no lo he soñado.


 
Hay en muchas ocasiones que la ley no exige que se posean los denominados visados de tránsito aeroporturario. El ejemplo más próximo es nuestro espacio Schengen (para los nacionales de los países miembros, se entiende). Lo que se exige siempre es estar documentado bien con el documento nacional de identidad, el pasaporte o un visado, dependiendo de los requerimientos del país, la persona, etc.

Un cordial saludo.


----------

